# Margarita



## spielenschach

Em Portugal costumamos desfolhar o malmequer (suponho que em espanhol é margarita) em frente de uma pessoa qualquer que pretendemos amar e por cada pétala que arrancamos dizemos alternadamente «Bem - me – quer, mal – me – quer com intenção óbvia de chegar ao fim e acabar em bem – me  - quer»
Também existe a mesma prática em espanhol?. E como se diz? Também é Bem – me – quer, mal – me – quer?
Obrigado


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Hola spielenschach!

Aqui na Argentina usa-se "me quiere mucho, poquito, nada, [bis]"


----------



## Vanda

Lucinha, salvadora! O tanto que estou me descabelando tentando achar algo. Não ia achar nuuunca!
E vocês dizem isso enquanto arrancam as folhas de uma margarida?


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Vanda said:


> Lucinha, salvadora! O tanto que estou me descabelando tentando achar algo. Não ia achar nuuunca!
> E vocês dizem isso enquanto arrancam as folhas de uma margarida?


 
hihihi, sim, mas acho que pode ser qualquer flor com muitas pétalas. Ou melhor ainda, é uma inflorescência com um número indeterminado de flores periféricas   Acho que a margarida é usada porque tem muitas e o número não sempre é constante. Isto deve ser porque chama-se de "margarida" a muitas flores da família das Compositae.
Aqueles pontinhos do centro da flor são flores bissexuadas e as que chamamos de pétalas são flores ou femininas ou masculinas-



			
				Wikipédia said:
			
		

> As inflorescências são tipicamente em capítulos, característica marcante da família. A formação em capítulo são várias flores, geralmente pequenas, assentadas em um receptáculo comum, geralmente plano, cercada por brácteas involucrais, dispostas em uma ou mais séries. As flores individuais são andrógenas ou unissesuais, ovário ínfero, bicarpelar, unilocular e uniovulado.


 
Espero ter ajudado mais que confundido!


----------



## pickypuck

spielenschach said:


> Também existe a mesma prática em espanhol?. E como se diz? Também é Bem – me – quer, mal – me – quer?
> Obrigado


 
Existe, sim. Aqui é "me quiere, no me quiere, me quiere, no me quiere...". Mas normalmente não se faz em frente da pessoa amada.

¡Olé!


----------



## Victoria Chaco

Hola soy de Salta, Argentina y me gustaria saber como traducir *mal-me-quer*, espero que puedan ayudarme, gracias


----------



## willy2008

Me quiere mal.


----------



## Victoria Chaco

Gracias, la frase completa dice "foi escolher o mal-me-quer entre o amor de uma mulher e as certezas o caminho..."


----------



## Carfer

Malmequer es una margarita (flor), Victoria. Con las 'malmequeres' suele hacerse un juego de echar suertes. Le sacas los pétalos, uno a uno, (_bem-me-quere_, _mal-me-quere_, bien-me-quiere, mal-me-quiere, .... ) y el último con que te quedas decide tu suerte: te quiere(bem-me-quere) o no te quiere (mal-me-quer). Bueno, creo que ya habrás comprendido el sentido de la frase. Se trata de echar suertes entre el amor de una mujer y la certitud del camino.
Saludos

Carfer


----------



## willy2008

Victoria Chaco said:


> Gracias, la frase completa dice "foi escolher o mal-me-quer entre o amor de uma mulher e as certezas o caminho..."


Ah ,leyendo la frrase completa, se trata de una flor que aqui en Argentina llamamos margarita ,la cual se usa para saber si alguie te quiere o no,se le va arrancando los petalos de a uno repitiendo ,me quiere no me quiere, hasta que se quede sin ellos.
Espero hayas entendido.

Perdon , pero creo que acabo de responder lo mismo que Carfer, no lo habia leido,pero asi y todo creo que reafirma la respuesta.
Abração.


----------



## Victoria Chaco

Muchas gracias por las respuuestas, entendi perfectamente.


----------



## Mangato

En España traduciríamos por fue a escoger entre _deshojar la margarita_ ...

Deshojar la margarita es exactamante eso que comenta Carfer


----------



## Carfer

Só para dizer que ocasionalmente também aqui se lhe chama margarida, bonina, bem-me-quer ou pampilho. Mas, de longe, o nome mais frequente é mesmo o de malmequer.


----------



## Tomby

Sempre foi uma palavra que gostei dela desde que ouvi a canção "Malmequer" da Amália Rodrigues. Eis uma estrofe: 
"_Um malmequer pequenino disse um dia à linda rosa: Por te chamarem rainha, não sejas tão orgulhosa!_" 
Cumprimentos!


----------

